# Skype visit



## swright929 (Oct 26, 2011)

One of our physicians has a college student who she hears from frequently regarding symptoms of IBD.  The patient can't always make it home for an office visit.  The physician is questioning if we can bill for any kind of visit online or by skyping?  I'm thinking we could use code 99444.  Has anyone done this before?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2011)

99444 is used for this kind of encounter, and I know many that use this code and get paid by payer.


----------



## cntrygrl1017@yahoo.com (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never billed for this situation, but I would say "yes", in my opinion I would bill it with that code. 99444 ends with "using the Internet or similar electronic communications network".


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Aug 14, 2012)

We are looking at Skype as well, and one of our coders pulled up info on Part B Telemedicine services that shows distant site practitioners should bill their services using GT modifier (via interactive audio and video telecommunication system) which is what Skype is.  Here is a link to the CMS site: http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNProducts/downloads/TelehealthSrvcsfctsht.pdf


----------

